# Christmas presents for rabbits!!



## ilovesox (Nov 6, 2009)

ok so im well under way with my christmas shopping and so far for my bun I have got him a Very Important Pet feeding bowl and a few other treats. I was wondering if anybody had come across anything a bit special just to spoil him a bit more!lol!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Dare I name the shop so many of us hate so much... but Pets at Home have some cute bun xmas items!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I wouldnt bother buying any food/treat related items, your rabbits just dont need them. Just some toys will do


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i got my lot an advent calendar from pets at home lol it contains tiny treats behind every door and as i have lots of buns they only get very little.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

When I was a kid my buns had their own Christmas Dinner - don't worry, only the peelings from the Christmas veg, but it used to drive my Mum mad as I'd insist on going out to give them their christmas dinner (and presents!) when I was supposed to be helping her with the dinner or laying the table! Can't remember what the presents were but they did each have a stocking (well, a sock) - with carrots and nice things in.


----------



## ilovesox (Nov 6, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> When I was a kid my buns had their own Christmas Dinner - don't worry, only the peelings from the Christmas veg, but it used to drive my Mum mad as I'd insist on going out to give them their christmas dinner (and presents!) when I was supposed to be helping her with the dinner or laying the table! Can't remember what the presents were but they did each have a stocking (well, a sock) - with carrots and nice things in.


Aww thats so sweet!  Sox is comming with us to my parents for christmas dinner but we are going out for dinner so i may have to have a rummage round the kitchen to see what I can find him for his christmas dinner!lol!

Dont hate me but I did go on the pets at home website to see what they had in :001_huh: There is a lot of seasonal stuff like a bed in the shape of a christas pud!lol!! But iv found somewhere where I can get a bed made for him with his mane embroidered onto it!


----------

